# MOSCONI AMPS.



## soundquality

Has anyone try this Amp. I am now learning about it. Is there any dealers that carry it in the U.S.A. The only info I can find is in Italy.


----------



## sqnut

Exotic and expensive amps dont give you better sound. 

For that you need a good source, great speakers, digital processing and tuning, a solid install and a decent amp that doesn't induce noise, while putting out rated watts. 

I know that doesn't really answer your question.


----------



## audiophiledave

These amps are incredible. I have heard them in three different cars running focal components, and they are very analytical, however that how I like my music.


----------



## rommelrommel

What exactly does analytical mean?


----------



## 89grand

rommelrommel said:


> What exactly does analytical mean?


Maybe it means it breaks down the music and then goes on to explain it to you in great detail.

Personally, I'd find that annoying. I just want to hear the music.


----------



## audiophiledave

89grand is right, i enjoy my music like that, it could be the speaker set for all I know, but the amp is solid built, very underrated, and never over heats.


----------



## sqnut

What you prob mean by analytical, is that you like sound which has great details. Thats a function of the speakers not the amp.


----------



## trigg007

89grand said:


> Personally, I'd find that annoying. I just want to hear the music.


X2 In HiFi there is a fine line between being musical or analytical; very few system can portray both....


----------



## redline05

ORCA Manufacturing, that deals in Focal / Blackhole / Audio-System / Steg, deals in Mosconi because I heard Steg is going out? This is entirely speculation, but talk to an ORCA Distributor.


----------



## Monte B.

redline05 said:


> ORCA Manufacturing, that deals in Focal / Blackhole / Audio-System / Steg, deals in Mosconi because I heard Steg is going out? This is entirely speculation, but talk to an ORCA Distributor.


Mosconi is indeed being imported to the US by Orca and sold via the same dealers that sell Focal speakers.

I have yet to hear the Mosconi's myself, but from what I understand is that they have an amazing amount of headroom and dynamic capabilities. No smoke-and-mirror stuff; just good solid class AB amplifier technology.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Chris Pete runs them in is Center/One Seat Civic. Very nice looking amps.


----------



## audiophiledave

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Chris Pete runs them in is Center/One Seat Civic. Very nice looking amps.


correct, Chris Pate did the install for my car, awesome guy and installer. Steg does seem like it is going under.


----------



## Samuel

I thought Steg was going under? Isn't the chief amplifier designer at Mosconi formerly Stegs lead designer?

I was told this by the Australian Distributor for Mosconi.


----------



## Luke352

Here is the importer Audio System

These are now produced by the German company ( Audio System ) that bought out AudioSystem, the original company was GT Trading who also owned Steg, the AudioSystem range was bought by the Germans I don't know about Steg. As for the Mosconi's from the internal pics I saw these are pretty much an update on the AudioSystem Twister's (closely related to the Boston GT series). The pics I saw most of the board was identical except for the filter section which had been changed from onboard to small vertical daughter boards to fit the new package better, they even use fans like the twisters. The power ratings are similar slightly better so they have probably improved the PS and added more or better output devices.

If they are similar to the Twisters they are nice amplifiers, but depending on what the prices are there is probably better for the money.


----------



## soundquality

I found a distributer in Itali that can sell me the amps. Only 2 amps in itali, Audison and mosconi right now. Steg went out of business since January of 2009 I was told. Most of the people that use to work for steg is now working for mosconi.


----------



## rommelrommel

There's a lot of sarcasm detector fail in this thread. I think it would be pretty hilarious if they are just a rework of some cheap crap boards and everyone is jizzing all
over them because they have a high price tag.


----------



## sqnut

rommelrommel said:


> There's a lot of sarcasm detector fail in this thread.


Yeah I noticed that too. Maybe they're just too busy discussing amps that give analytical sound. :laugh:


----------



## soundquality

sqnut said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Maybe they're just too busy discussing amps that give analytical sound. :laugh:


Lol. I hope that is not the case. I took a look at twister audio, same company that makes mosconi. It looks kind of identical to each other. I am going to wait until more people start using them in a setup for testing before I give my hard earn money away.


----------



## Luke352

soundquality said:


> Lol. I hope that is not the case. I took a look at twister audio, same company that makes mosconi. It looks kind of identical to each other. I am going to wait until more people start using them in a setup for testing before I give my hard earn money away.


The company wasn't Twister Audio. They were GT Trading they owned 2 main brands AudioSystem and Steg.

Now under AudioSystem they had one range of amps called the Twister series, but GT Trading also built the amps for Boston the GT22, 23 (due to GT going out of business is probably why Boston revamped there amp lineup last year), and so on and not unusually internally the Boston's and AS Twisters were very similar. They also produced several ranges of speakers and subs etc... most of which came from Germany I believe.

The AS and Boston amps also look similar in layout to some of the Zapco stuff so it makes you wonder consiering Zapco has close ties to some italian companies already. (this part is pure speculation)

Steg produced whatever they produced.

Now in Jan 2009 I believe GT Trading went out of business, and so the German company who were responsible for the speakers and subs which were sold under the AS name bought out the rest of the AudioSystem business, but didn't want Steg so that part of the business in no more I believe. 

As part of the new range they have produced several ranges of amps 
The M, X, and R series which are all made in china but the one I played with was beutifully made, the quality of the heatsink was probably some of the best I've seen.
But they have also released the Mosconi by AudioSystem as part of there range coming from the Italian build house.


----------



## soundquality

Luke352 said:


> The company wasn't Twister Audio. They were GT Trading they owned 2 main brands AudioSystem and Steg.
> 
> Now under AudioSystem they had one range of amps called the Twister series, but GT Trading also built the amps for Boston the GT22, 23 (due to GT going out of business is probably why Boston revamped there amp lineup last year), and so on and not unusually internally the Boston's and AS Twisters were very similar. They also produced several ranges of speakers and subs etc... most of which came from Germany I believe.
> 
> The AS and Boston amps also look similar in layout to some of the Zapco stuff so it makes you wonder consiering Zapco has close ties to some italian companies already. (this part is pure speculation)
> 
> Steg produced whatever they produced.
> 
> Now in Jan 2009 I believe GT Trading went out of business, and so the German company who were responsible for the speakers and subs which were sold under the AS name bought out the rest of the AudioSystem business, but didn't want Steg so that part of the business in no more I believe.
> 
> As part of the new range they have produced several ranges of amps
> The M, X, and R series which are all made in china but the one I played with was beutifully made, the quality of the heatsink was probably some of the best I've seen.
> But they have also released the Mosconi by AudioSystem as part of there range coming from the Italian build house.


My question is why twister amps and mosconi are almost identical external. Even in the specs there close. I list the specs I found below.

twister audio f2-190
Stereo: 2x100W RMS/4Ohm, 2x155W RMS/2Ohm,
Mono: 1x320W RMS/4Ohm, 1x520W RMS/2Ohm,

mosconi AS100.2
2x 100 Watt RMS/ 4 Ohm
2x 160 Watt RMS/ 2 Ohm
1x 320 Watt RMS/ 4 Ohm mono
1x 500 Watt RMS/ 2 Ohm mono


----------



## lycan

So Steg is no more? That's kinda sad 

Those MasterStroke amps were works of art.


----------



## s4turn

Luke352 said:


> The company wasn't Twister Audio. They were GT Trading they owned 2 main brands AudioSystem and Steg.
> 
> Now under AudioSystem they had one range of amps called the Twister series, but GT Trading also built the amps for Boston the GT22, 23 (due to GT going out of business is probably why Boston revamped there amp lineup last year), and so on and not unusually internally the Boston's and AS Twisters were very similar. They also produced several ranges of speakers and subs etc... most of which came from Germany I believe.
> 
> The AS and Boston amps also look similar in layout to some of the Zapco stuff so it makes you wonder consiering Zapco has close ties to some italian companies already. (this part is pure speculation)
> 
> Steg produced whatever they produced.
> 
> Now in Jan 2009 I believe GT Trading went out of business, and so the German company who were responsible for the speakers and subs which were sold under the AS name bought out the rest of the AudioSystem business, but didn't want Steg so that part of the business in no more I believe.
> 
> As part of the new range they have produced several ranges of amps
> The M, X, and R series which are all made in china but the one I played with was beutifully made, the quality of the heatsink was probably some of the best I've seen.
> But they have also released the Mosconi by AudioSystem as part of there range coming from the Italian build house.



interesting didnt know that 

I've always wondered why my boston amps all have Made in Italy on them, when the previous z6's I had had made in USA stamped on it


----------



## Luke352

soundquality said:


> My question is why twister amps and mosconi are almost identical external. Even in the specs there close. I list the specs I found below.
> 
> twister audio f2-190
> Stereo: 2x100W RMS/4Ohm, 2x155W RMS/2Ohm,
> Mono: 1x320W RMS/4Ohm, 1x520W RMS/2Ohm,
> 
> mosconi AS100.2
> 2x 100 Watt RMS/ 4 Ohm
> 2x 160 Watt RMS/ 2 Ohm
> 1x 320 Watt RMS/ 4 Ohm mono
> 1x 500 Watt RMS/ 2 Ohm mono


Because for all intents and purposes they are the same amp (from the internal pics I've seen they are almost identical internally apart from the filter section, they have probably made improvements but by how much who knows) they just repackaged the circuit board slightly to make it fit the new nicer exterior. By the way the Twisters weren't bad amps and they weren't cheap stuff either they were priced fairly similar to the Boston amps (funny that hey).


----------



## Barnie

audiosystem is not the parent brand now they are brother/sister brands so seperate brands

Prices here in Europe are very good for what you get hence why they are popular

i cant say to much as we distribute them in the uk so obviously biased :laugh:

i was actualy an end user years ago so thats how i got my interest in AS and MOS, i loved them


----------



## Luke352

Barnie said:


> audiosystem is not the parent brand now they are brother/sister brands so seperate brands
> 
> Prices here in Europe are very good for what you get hence why they are popular
> 
> i cant say to much as we distribute them in the uk so obviously biased :laugh:
> 
> i was actualy an end user years ago so thats how i got my interest in AS and MOS, i loved them


How can it be a Brother/Sister brand when the amps are clearly labelled Mosconi by AudioSystem? The amps even have AudioSystem written all over them. Not to mention the model numbers ASxxxxx. If they want to distribute them as a seperate brand it would help if they remove the parent companies name from the product. 


I understand what they have tried to do from a marketing point of view. They have tried to release a new product making it out to be some new and revolutionary product by giving it a new name and putting it in a new case, the facts are it isn't, I've seen the internal shots apart from the filter section the Mosconi's are very very similar to the old Twisters. If you want to prove me wrong post up some internal shots, I'm sure you have access to some Mosconi's and we'll compare them to the old Twisters.


----------



## Barnie

Hi luke

first part correct, they are currently but changing over, Mosconi will be made in Italy and the as amps in Korea, not china

2nd part also correct.they they do have the DNA of the twister amps with similar power supplies, no one has denied it, updated and upgraded where needed. its a trait of the engineer.

the separate branding isn't a marketing ploy, its down to the new products coming out under the mosconi brand, audio system will continue to offer value for money and good products, Mosconi will be the innovative side of the company and a bit more artistic, the amps are only a small part of the line up. in a month i will be able to say more.

The mos amps were never launched to have revolutionary technology but revolutionary aesthetics, tech wise there are some things coming out for this amp which is are available on other amps, you will have to watch this space.

price wise, its obviously cheaper to ship to the uk that oz/us and we have a small margin with the exchange rate, meaning prices are pretty good here and both brands offer value for money.


what happened with the amps coming through xMplar on mobile electronics Australia


----------



## trigg007

sqnut said:


> Exotic and expensive amps dont give you better sound.
> 
> For that you need a good source, great speakers, digital processing and tuning, a solid install and a decent amp that doesn't induce noise, while putting out rated watts.
> 
> I know that doesn't really answer your question.


x1000


----------



## dkh

Same ol same ol - has anyone bothered to look at the manufactures website? Where does the multi-billion dollar price tag come from? Where does the 'high-end' etc etc crappage come from?

The statement from the website clearly states an affordable, good quality amp line within the reach of the end-user - Esoteric??? I think not!

I'm sure the keyboard warriors know exactly where this is going - if you don't have anything constructive to add or say - try and learn the art of waiting - see if someone with some actual knowledge / experience can comment rather than the usual rambling you offer!


----------



## fury

Have to admit they certainly are not an expensive amp.

Here, the big 4ch retails for around $1200 AUD...
In comparisson, an Arc Audio SE with similar power retails for $2600 AUD...
Go figure


----------



## Micks69

Hi guys,

Audio System has always been a German brand. They develop speakers and had the amps develop by GT trading when GT was still up and running. GT is also responsible for international sales and distribution for Audio System. There was no bought over or any sort of thing like that. 

Right across GT is a subsidiary of GT that manufactures the product. It used to be own by GT but has segregated itself when the owner of GT offered it to one of its engineers(that is what I heard from GT.) This separate identity is Ivan di Mosconi. They are responsible for the manufacturing of several quality amps we know in the market and including Boston, STEG and Audio System. It also includes a very high end home audio brand called ALOIA. There are other brands but I guess I am not given the right to dispose them. GT was responsible on the trading and business side while The factory across is responsible for manufacturing. 

Since the manufacturing is a separate company, it now operates on its own and is continuing to produce amps for others except for the brands GT holds. Audio System in Germany now tied up with the factory and is in charge of marketing and selling the Mosconi brand around the world. I do not think there is any marketing ploy but a solution to continue the business at the fastest given time to make a change on the product line. I am quite impressed with what they did no matter if it is the same as the Twister amps or not which I disagree. In fact, it is actually closer to another Italian amplifier and speaker brand in high end pro audio. It is just part of the engineers design trait but I have to say that the Mosconi's sound quite different from the Twister. Actually more similar to STEG.


----------



## audiophiledave

Micks69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Audio System has always been a German brand. They develop speakers and had the amps develop by GT trading when GT was still up and running. GT is also responsible for international sales and distribution for Audio System. There was no bought over or any sort of thing like that.
> 
> Right across GT is a subsidiary of GT that manufactures the product. It used to be own by GT but has segregated itself when the owner of GT offered it to one of its engineers(that is what I heard from GT.) This separate identity is Ivan di Mosconi. They are responsible for the manufacturing of several quality amps we know in the market and including Boston, STEG and Audio System. It also includes a very high end home audio brand called ALOIA. There are other brands but I guess I am not given the right to dispose them. GT was responsible on the trading and business side while The factory across is responsible for manufacturing.
> 
> Since the manufacturing is a separate company, it now operates on its own and is continuing to produce amps for others except for the brands GT holds. Audio System in Germany now tied up with the factory and is in charge of marketing and selling the Mosconi brand around the world. I do not think there is any marketing ploy but a solution to continue the business at the fastest given time to make a change on the product line. I am quite impressed with what they did no matter if it is the same as the Twister amps or not which I disagree. In fact, it is actually closer to another Italian amplifier and speaker brand in high end pro audio. It is just part of the engineers design trait but I have to say that the Mosconi's sound quite different from the Twister. Actually more similar to STEG.


Couldn't have said the differences between the amps any better.


----------



## invinsible

Mosconi amps win the EISA Award for the best Amplifier. Does that speak for its quality ? 
European In-Car Amplifier 2010-2011 - Mosconi Gladen AS 100.4 | EISA - The European Imaging and Sound Association


----------



## GENEXXA

Ok, this is an Norwegian website. But with Google Translate. It can be understood.

Google Oversetter

Look at Joakim's Sound score! Lyd = Sound in English.
That is mostly because of the Mosconi and his experiencs in adjusting and installing car audio.

Sorry if my English is f*cking bad.


----------



## BackToStreet

Which Boston series similar Steg or Mosconi?


----------



## Heath

I recently picked up two of the Mosconi amps which actually replaced my Audison Vrx's. Some would of thought this was insane and honestly I wasn't sure myself. Well after some serious listening over the last couple months I can tell you it was not a mistake. 

These amps are for real. They sound just as good if not better than the VRX's but more importantly have double power. They provided some much need dynamic headroom for my Hertz Mille's. 

I have heard some comments on the feel of the amp being not up to the quanlity expected. You need to understand that one of the goals with the Moscani amps was to reduce the heat sinks to a minimum. This make up most of the weight to most amps.

Again these are the real deal.


----------



## Heath

Here are some pics:


----------



## Heath

I have the necessary contact info for anyone interested pursuing these amps.


----------



## TxHouse

I had the opportunity today to audition the AS100.2 on a sound board mated to some focal 165krx2 components and WOW!!!! The absolute cleanest sounding amp I have ever heard period. No matter how hard I cranked it up, it was still crystal clear. No wonder these have won so many awards.

I just thought I would post my .02 on the subject.


----------



## piyush7243

I am looking for AS200.4. Whom should i contact..


----------



## TxHouse

Audio System - Contact

Contact audio systems. They are the distributor of Mosconi in the States. They should be able to point you in the right direction.

Hope this helps.


----------



## invinsible

piyush7243 said:


> I am looking for AS200.4. Whom should i contact..


Piyush get in touch BBW distributors, they are bringing in the Mosconi amps.


----------



## 00poop6x

TxHouse said:


> I had the opportunity today to audition the AS100.2 on a sound board mated to some focal 165krx2 components and WOW!!!! The absolute cleanest sounding amp I have ever heard period. No matter how hard I cranked it up, it was still crystal clear. No wonder these have won so many awards.
> 
> I just thought I would post my .02 on the subject.


I want to listen to this, where did you go??


----------



## SoundJunkie

I have a dealer/installer about 2 minutes from my apartment in SE Texas if anyone is interested. I am certain he will ship. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## estione

sqnut said:


> Exotic and expensive amps dont give you better sound.
> 
> For that you need a good source, great speakers, DIGITAL PROCESSING and TUNING, a solid install and a decent amp that doesn't induce noise, while putting out rated watts.
> 
> I know that doesn't really answer your question.


 DIGITAL PROCESSING , That is not true


----------



## sqcomp

Heath said:


> I recently picked up two of the Mosconi amps which actually replaced my Audison Vrx's. Some would of thought this was insane and honestly I wasn't sure myself. Well after some serious listening over the last couple months I can tell you it was not a mistake.
> 
> These amps are for real. They sound just as good if not better than the VRX's but more importantly have double power. They provided some much need dynamic headroom for my Hertz Mille's.
> 
> I have heard some comments on the feel of the amp being not up to the quanlity expected. You need to understand that one of the goals with the Moscani amps was to reduce the heat sinks to a minimum. This make up most of the weight to most amps.
> 
> Again these are the real deal.


*meh*

I've been witness to the install of the Mosconi AS300.2 to use as a sub amp as well as to get a feel for the Mosconi line. I can say that it certainly isn't as "big" as it is made out to be. The shop that did it was so impressed with it that they haven't bothered bringing on the line. Sure it's clear, sure it's powerful...And? It's performance wasn't anything to write home about. it was installed correctly, had no noise and pushed the sub well. IMHO, it's no better than anything else in the class we can choose. Perhaps I'm an Audison nut hugger, but I like the LRx's crossover control a bit better (even though I have no use for it). 

I'd like to put it up against the Arc SE4200 on the higher power end and the LRx 2.9 on the lower power end in the same vehicle just to gauge the end result.


----------



## the other hated guy

estione said:


> DIGITAL PROCESSING , That is not true


you can get good sound without it in a car but not great sound IMO.. the purest "digital processing is the devil" is hoggwash


----------



## TxHouse

00poop6x said:


> I want to listen to this, where did you go??


Bico Stereo in the Woodlands had this setup on their demo board. I didn't buy from them because they were charging too much and way too much for labor but they were friendly and helpful.


----------



## audiophiledave

TxHouse said:


> Bico Stereo in the Woodlands had this setup on their demo board. I didn't buy from them because they were charging too much and way too much for labor but they were friendly and helpful.


I use to buy from their old shop but your right they sell for to expensive now. I personally have the steg amplifiers and can say for the amount of head room they offer it is amazing. There are a lot of great amplifiers out there but not too many which have a beefy power supply and still can produce a natural frequency curve. Steg and misconi can do both. I did recently install a new alpine pdx amplifier and was amazed at how well it sounded.


----------



## 00poop6x

TxHouse said:


> Bico Stereo in the Woodlands had this setup on their demo board. I didn't buy from them because they were charging too much and way too much for labor but they were friendly and helpful.


I'll check it out for sure. I wonder why they would :blush: Installation can make or break a system I suppose

How is the amplifier doing so far? What head unit are you using?

**EDIT**

Never mind, you have an SSI


----------



## dman

top notch amps for sure... !!!! period


----------



## Barnie

1 week for some more news 


cant say any more


----------



## audiophiledave

sqcomp said:


> *meh*
> 
> I've been witness to the install of the Mosconi AS300.2 to use as a sub amp as well as to get a feel for the Mosconi line. I can say that it certainly isn't as "big" as it is made out to be. The shop that did it was so impressed with it that they haven't bothered bringing on the line. Sure it's clear, sure it's powerful...And? It's performance wasn't anything to write home about. it was installed correctly, had no noise and pushed the sub well. IMHO, it's no better than anything else in the class we can choose. Perhaps I'm an Audison nut hugger, but I like the LRx's crossover control a bit better (even though I have no use for it).
> 
> I'd like to put it up against the Arc SE4200 on the higher power end and the LRx 2.9 on the lower power end in the same vehicle just to gauge the end result.


My buddy chris did this with the arc se and the misconi, (yes I know he prefers orca products) but the way he described it not me was he prefered the misconi over the arc. He thinks the misconi has more of a warm sounding signature to it with more power at spare. However he does like both amps. I think it comes down to the driver personally.


----------



## sqcomp

Again, all I can really refer to is my experience. Mosconi, arc, audison...none of them really do more than the next. There was a certain build up from Mosconi that their amps would be better than audison and arc when compared to the SE line and the LRx line.

I just don't see anything better. I don't hear anything better. I simply see an amp in the same class. Unless I'm missing something, the mosconi's don't offer the digital in like the SE and audison's Voce. That's a selling point to me with what I've got going on.

Other than that, I could take it or leave it.

Mosconi is just another amp.


----------



## Heath

The Mosconi Amp is far better than the Audison Lrx amps. I have no experience with the Arc so I cannot comment.

My progression of amps have gone from JL to Audison LRx's to Audison Vrx's to Mosconi.

I can tell you than the every progression provided and improvement but honestly the largest improvement was going from the Vrx's to the Mosconi's. I really took a chance on the Mosconi's. I had what some consider to be the upper end of amplifier already with the Vrx's and yet the Mosconi's ate their lunch.

They offer better dynamics, more power and headroom, greater detail, and in my opinion a more detailed and lively sound.

Check out PAS Magazine's review.


----------



## subwoofery

Heath said:


> The Mosconi Amp is far better than the Audison Lrx amps. I have no experience with the Arc so I cannot comment.
> 
> My progression of amps have gone from JL to Audison LRx's to Audison Vrx's to Mosconi.
> 
> I can tell you than the every progression provided and improvement but honestly the largest improvement was going from the Vrx's to the Mosconi's. I really took a chance on the Mosconi's. I had what some consider to be the upper end of amplifier already with the Vrx's and yet the Mosconi's ate their lunch.
> 
> They offer better dynamics, more power and headroom, greater detail, and in my opinion a more detailed and lively sound.
> 
> Check out PAS Magazine's review.


I'm not taking sides or anything just stating facts. 
I have a few .pdf from a German magazine and I can show you specs of both the AS100.4 and the LRx4.5 
-------------------Mosconi --------- Audison 
4 ohm: --------- 4x99 (43A) ---- 4x77 (39A) 
2 ohm: -------- 4x149 (73A) --- 4x133 (78A) 
THD: --------- 0.18%/0.17% - 0.082%/0.101%
S/N ratio: -------- 98dB ------------- 89dB 
Damping factor: - 478 -------------- 410 
Efficiency: -------- 75% ------------ 42.9%

Ability to bring out details, both have 40 out of 50. 

The Mosconi really is a better amp being more efficient and having a lower noise floor but that's about it really - ohh yes, the Mosconi is €50 cheaper. 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Ohh yes... One more thing... There freq response is not flat (Mosconi that is). 

They have a rising response from 90Hz and down - this is where the dynamics come from  

Kelvin 

PS: and yes I have documents to prove it but you guyz will have to pay to see it


----------



## sqcomp

Cool...now compare the same Mosconi to the audison voce AV quattro...


----------



## subwoofery

sqcomp said:


> Cool...now compare the same Mosconi to the audison voce AV quattro...


Just waiting for them to test it first 

Been waiting like forever for them to test the LRx3.1k or the LRx5.1k... in vain  

Kelvin


----------



## Heath

The new voce line specs are no different than the previous Lrx line. They now just have the digital input aspect. I don't want it to be perceived that I am knocking Audison cause I think there amps are awesome. I am just saying that the Mosconi's are in a different leaque all together. Look at the Mosconi 200.4. It is a freakin power house four channel amp with the sound quality to boot.


----------



## maKe|

Just got my AS300.2 delivered to me today. Very impressive looking amp.

Can't wait to get all my gear installed. Mosconi is going to power one Exodus Audio Tempest X-2 woofer.


----------



## Heath

Wow, all that power on one sub. Should be impressive.


----------



## maKe|

Heath said:


> Wow, all that power on one sub. Should be impressive.


4ohm only. 

I heard these Mosconis have pretty controlled and dynamic bass characteristics.
Only downside is that they need tons and tons of current. We'll see soon if my dealer speaks truth about 'em.


----------



## Heath

O, it's all true. They have great control. Current wise, they make my voltage meter in my truck dance around alot but when I put a meter on the amps they are getting all the voltage necessary.

I am running the 300.2 in mono with a 2ohm load and the 200.4 on my front stage active all with the stock alternator in a 2010 Toyota Tundra with no problems other than the very minor headlight dimming issues which I can live with.

Other wise they are great amps.


----------



## dman

maKe| said:


> Just got my AS300.2 delivered to me today. Very impressive looking amp.
> 
> Can't wait to get all my gear installed. Mosconi is going to power one Exodus Audio Tempest X-2 woofer.


thats a big boy amp, lol..... what did you pay, mind me asking?


----------



## Heath

I have my two Mosconi amps FS in the classified section for a great price.


----------



## maKe|

dman said:


> thats a big boy amp, lol..... what did you pay, mind me asking?


330€ eBay. 

slightly used (few months), but in pristine condinition.


----------



## dman

wow, great price...


----------



## dman

Heath said:


> I have my two Mosconi amps FS in the classified section for a great price.


was just curious on what he paid.... I deal with Masconi


----------



## SouthSyde

subwoofery said:


> Ohh yes... One more thing... There freq response is not flat (Mosconi that is).
> 
> They have a rising response from 90Hz and down - this is where the dynamics come from
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: and yes I have documents to prove it but you guyz will have to pay to see it


interesting, now that you brought that up i must agree with my experience with mosconi?

maybe they have a rise in the highs too thats where the details come from?


----------



## subwoofery

SouthSyde said:


> interesting, now that you brought that up i must agree with my experience with mosconi?
> 
> maybe they have a rise in the highs too thats where the details come from?


Nope... Pretty flat to 40kHz and -2dB @ 100kHz 
So I guess all the details in the highs comes from a well designed amp  

Some might like to read this: The Seven AMPS | Cars´n Audio Magazine

Ohh yes, forgot to say... For those with the monster AS300.2, be sure you have a strong charging system coz it's not as efficient as the AS100.4 - the AS300.2 is 51% efficient. 

Kelvin


----------



## dman

here ya go, some more reading for you.

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Mosconi AS 200.4 Amplifier Review

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Car Audio Channel

YouTube - Center Drive Civic

last 2 are videos, the last one is the car running Moscani that won the IASCA world finals


----------



## dman

http://www.audiosystem-america.com/images/pate_honda/honda_awards.jpg


----------



## audiophiledave

dman said:


> here ya go, some more reading for you.
> 
> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Mosconi AS 200.4 Amplifier Review
> 
> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Car Audio Channel
> 
> YouTube - Center Drive Civic
> 
> last 2 are videos, the last one is the car running Moscani that won the IASCA world finals


My friend chris owns that car, if your ever in the college station area he would be more than willing to let anyone listen to it. Its an amazing experience.


----------



## maKe|

I tested my AS300.2 yesterday on friends car with two 10's. What a difference after some cheap d-class monoblock.

But something happened after good 2 hour listening session. Amp goes instantly in protected mode if trying turn the volume only a bit. All woofer coils read 4ohm and they are wired parallel to 2ohm bridged mode on mosconi.

I hear just clicking sound from woofers when the amp tries to resume normal mode as it flashes red and orange light. Did I burn something up? 
Funny thing is that when the amp is normal mode I read up 14.4v at power terminals when the car is on, but after it goes in protect mode voltage is barely 12v anymore.

I'm gonna try my Tempest X-2 free air and see is it amp or woofer problem.


----------



## sqcomp

Even though I'm not on the Mosconi bandwagon, get the issue fixed and have another go at it. This is going to be a good chance to see how Mosconi treats you, which should be well actually!

Heath,

Can you post your specs for the voce line? I've been reading some different info. My read into the voce has the AV Quattro at 130 x 4 versus the LRx 4.5 at 70 x 4 (@4 ohms). That is definitely significant in anyone's book. That places the voce quattro in the SE4200 realm...which is right where it needs to be.

Regarding Mosconi being used in chris pate's car...is that REALLY an accurate representation of every day use? That's like me trying to lean on using a certain amp brand because mark Eldridge, Gary Biggs, or Scott Buwalda uses them (whatever brand) in their vehicles. I believe pate is in their comptetition class isn't he? Expert-ish? Not that it isn't good that he uses Mosconi, it's just not in an every day application. If that was the case, I'd be nuthugging on McIntosh! (which I do, I just can't afford them)

You get where I'm going with this? I'm not hating on chris or Mosconi, I'm just erring on the side of caution. 

Someone also mentioned the current draw bring pretty heavy on these. That reminds me of the older kicker SS and ZR amps. Mass respect for those in my book. As I remember those had some big current demands.

One other thing...I *hate* trying to post with my phone! Damned autospell kills me!


----------



## audiophiledave

sqcomp said:


> Even though I'm not on the Mosconi bandwagon, get the issue fixed and have another go at it. This is going to be a good chance to see how Mosconi treats you, which should be well actually!
> 
> Heath,
> 
> Can you post your specs for the voce line? I've been reading some different info. My read into the voce has the AV Quattro at 130 x 4 versus the LRx 4.5 at 70 x 4 (@4 ohms). That is definitely significant in anyone's book. That places the voce quattro in the SE4200 realm...which is right where it needs to be.
> 
> Regarding Mosconi being used in chris pate's car...is that REALLY an accurate representation of every day use? That's like me trying to lean on using a certain amp brand because mark Eldridge, Gary Biggs, or Scott Buwalda uses them (whatever brand) in their vehicles. I believe pate is in their comptetition class isn't he? Expert-ish? Not that it isn't good that he uses Mosconi, it's just not in an every day application. If that was the case, I'd be nuthugging on McIntosh! (which I do, I just can't afford them)
> 
> You get where I'm going with this? I'm not hating on chris or Mosconi, I'm just erring on the side of caution.
> 
> Someone also mentioned the current draw bring pretty heavy on these. That reminds me of the older kicker SS and ZR amps. Mass respect for those in my book. As I remember those had some big current demands.
> 
> One other thing...I *hate* trying to post with my phone! Damned autospell kills me!


Your right, lots of the expert class cars are not good respresentations of everyday driver just because of the type of modifications they had to go through, aka center drive etc. However, good amount of time is spent in the car being parked, such as stop lights, traffic etc, so road noise isn't going to effect you as much when your in these situations obvisouley; I personally can hear differences between products when I am dead stopped in these situations.


----------



## sqcomp

Sure, at least to a point. No argument there really. However, if I'm running amplifiers that are in the same power range and I hear a difference...there's either something vastly different with the pre amp stage of the amplifiers, or there's something wrong with the amplifier that was vastly in-superior as some have claimed on here.

The claims that get me are likening the Arc versus the Mosconi's to suddenly listening to Symphoni amps after using Pyramid amps.

Oh this Mosconi is SOOOOO vastly superior. GTF out of my face...really?! Go impress a 16 year old. Subtle...subtle at best. I say that, and let the flaming begin, because I've been involved in a mosconi install, and it did NOT impress me as anything special. Bottom line for me is that they seem to be decent amps. I can't start claiming that they blow another brand out of the water simply because they're Mosconi. That' irresponsible.









^yes, I've dealt with Mosconi before. Would I deal with them again? Yeah, maybe if the pricing was right.

I'd rather be running this though, but unfortunately I waited too long and let it sell to a friend of mine:


----------



## maKe|

Woot!

Amp worked in other friend car just fine. 

Wonder what happened in the first place? Short circuit somewhere? Gonna check all wiring tomorrow and hope that I haven't blown the entire car electricals.


----------



## subwoofery

maKe| said:


> Woot!
> 
> Amp worked in other friend car just fine.
> 
> Wonder what happened in the first place? Short circuit somewhere? Gonna check all wiring tomorrow and hope that I haven't blown the entire car electricals.


Please read my post: be sure you have a strong charging system 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

sqcomp said:


> Sure, at least to a point. No argument there really. However, if I'm running amplifiers that are in the same power range and I hear a difference...there's either something vastly different with the pre amp stage of the amplifiers, or there's something wrong with the amplifier that was vastly in-superior as some have claimed on here.
> 
> The claims that get me are likening the Arc versus the Mosconi's to suddenly listening to Sinfoni amps after using Pyramid amps.
> 
> Oh this Mosconi is SOOOOO vastly superior. GTF out of my face...really?! Go impress a 16 year old. Subtle...subtle at best. I say that, and let the flaming begin, because I've been involved in a mosconi install, and it did NOT impress me as anything special. Bottom line for me is that they seem to be decent amps. I can't start claiming that they blow another brand out of the water simply because they're Mosconi. That' irresponsible.
> 
> ^yes, I've dealt with Mosconi before. Would I deal with them again? Yeah, maybe if the pricing was right.
> 
> I'd rather be running this though, but unfortunately I waited too long and let it sell to a friend of mine:


Agree with the above... Lots have described the Arc SE to be neutral in tonality - doesn't add a thing, does take away anything, dynamic when need be and so on... 
Seeing the Freq response of the Mosconi, I'm sure a well trained ear will be able to hear a difference in an A/B test however that doesn't make 1 amp better than the other, just different. 

SQ wise, the reviews I've read can only tell me that the Mosconi doesn't have the typical "Europeen" sound (smooth and warm) but is more leaning towards the "American" type of sound (Dynamic, Dynamic, Dynamic)... 

However, I'd like to get my hands on the Gladen AS A Class one day and compare to my Prestigio  

Kelvin


----------



## maKe|

subwoofery said:


> Please read my post: be sure you have a strong charging system
> 
> Kelvin


Well that makes sense, to some point. But it does not make sense why it hits protect immediately when the cone starts to move, even just a tiny bit when bass is barely audible.

But atleast it's now clear that the amp is fine. One helluva amp I must say. 
My friend couldn't admit that the sound was totally different compared to his Harman/Kardon amp.

I can't wait to get my build started.


----------



## sqcomp

Regardless of my personal view on the amps, have fun with the build! That's what this is all about right?

Kelvin...The clas A is the Mosconi amp roughly twice as expensive as the biggest AS line amp? It hasn't been released yet as I recall, right?


----------



## subwoofery

sqcomp said:


> Regardless of my personal view on the amps, have fun with the build! That's what this is all about right?
> 
> Kelvin...The clas A is the Mosconi amp roughly twice as expensive as the biggest AS line amp? It hasn't been released yet as I recall, right?


Not sure about the price in US, the price in Europe is €1300 (something like $1750) 
Seems like a few have tried it in Europe, still too new in USA though - John Sketoe is getting a few from the first batch I believe. 

Kelvin


----------



## sqcomp

Yeah, it was more of a loaded question on my end regarding the A Class. There are some "folks" that are trying them out fully that I am close with. Several of us are looking closely at the 6to8 as well.

I really hate showing my hand. I'm a terrible poker player.

I would imagine given your location, you could talk to Big Red about Mosconi.


----------



## subwoofery

Good stuff... I'm all in then  

Kelvin


----------



## nepl29

subwoofery said:


> Not sure about the price in US, the price in Europe is €1300 (something like $1750)
> Seems like a few have tried it in Europe, still too new in USA though - John Sketoe is getting a few from the first batch I believe.
> 
> Kelvin


According to the rep that was in SBN its $2800.


----------



## subwoofery

Yaouch... Why such an increase in price? Freight? Don't think so... 

Kelvin


----------



## sqcomp

I'm seeing differently. I can't give my sources but I'm thinking that Kelvin's price was around the correct range.


----------



## dman

yes, looking at my price sheet the A CLASS is $2800, and yes they are out.


----------



## sqcomp

Hmmm...mmmkay.

Go ahead, 1/2 that and feel good.

I'm not going to say a word.


----------



## dman

sqcomp said:


> Hmmm...mmmkay.
> 
> Go ahead, 1/2 that and feel good.
> 
> I'm not going to say a word.


you refering to my post


----------



## sqcomp

don't quote me boy...I ain't said $hit. 

I'm not even thinking about paying ANYWHERE near that for that amplifier.


----------



## dman

sqcomp said:


> don't quote me boy...I ain't said $hit.
> 
> I'm not even thinking about paying ANYWHERE near that for that amplifier.


i was questioning the post right after mine, as if you were questioning the price that is set by them.. Im not running out to buy one either at the pricing, even though my cost is much better, 

And i aint a Boy there buddy!! :mean:


----------



## sqcomp

Sorry, I was getting caught up in a VH1 special...it had Vanilla Ice saying that line.

Well, yeah, even at dealer price it's still expensive. I won't go into pricing, it's not right for this forum.


----------



## dman

sqcomp said:


> Sorry, I was getting caught up in a VH1 special...it had Vanilla Ice saying that line.
> 
> Well, yeah, even at dealer price it's still expensive. I won't go into pricing, it's not right for this forum.


not its not, and vanilla ice is the sheeeeznit


----------



## chiragh

sqcomp said:


> Sure, at least to a point. No argument there really. However, if I'm running amplifiers that are in the same power range and I hear a difference...there's either something vastly different with the pre amp stage of the amplifiers, or there's something wrong with the amplifier that was vastly in-superior as some have claimed on here.
> 
> The claims that get me are likening the Arc versus the Mosconi's to suddenly listening to Symphoni amps after using Pyramid amps.
> 
> Oh this Mosconi is SOOOOO vastly superior. GTF out of my face...really?! Go impress a 16 year old. Subtle...subtle at best. I say that, and let the flaming begin, because I've been involved in a mosconi install, and it did NOT impress me as anything special. Bottom line for me is that they seem to be decent amps. I can't start claiming that they blow another brand out of the water simply because they're Mosconi. That' irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^yes, I've dealt with Mosconi before. Would I deal with them again? Yeah, maybe if the pricing was right.
> 
> I'd rather be running this though, but unfortunately I waited too long and let it sell to a friend of mine:


*where does GENESIS SERIES 3 Dual mono stands infront of AS 100.2 or say 200.2 .

in terms of SQ *


----------



## bengala

In my country (Spain) Mosconi class A has been tested with Steg class A for the distribuitor of this brand. He's a italian man. 

The test was done with Mcintosh Mx5000 (with DAC Mcintosh) and Coral PRX (2 way in passive).

The conclusion is that Mosconi class A is better that Steg class A, and it's cost half.


----------



## The Tube Doctor

I've installed quite a few of the Mosconi AS-series and One-series amps and have been 
impressed by the amp's SQ, build quality and overall performance in the car. 
They compare favorably against the now-extinct Steg K-series, albeit in a more install-friendly format. I don't have any of the Steg Master-strokes on hand for an A/B comparison, but in an A/B comparison with my Audison VRX-series amps, I prefer the Mosconi AS series. I haven't taken the AS to pieces for inspection, so no comment on their similarity to the Steg Twisters. I did like the Twisters when they were in production, but they were no match for the VRX.
When I finally get around to ordering a Mosconi A Class, I'll compare it to my Audison HR-100 & post my impressions.


----------



## chiragh

ANY REPLIES FOR GENESIS SERIES 3 VS MOSCONI ???


----------



## invinsible

I would pick the genesis 3. It's much more sweet sounding.


----------



## subwoofery

Only thread I've found regarding your question: 
Mosconi Amps - Talk Audio 

Kelvin


----------



## antikryst

anyone try the mosconi gladen one 120.4 running components + a sub? on the lookout for a new amp and this looks like it would fit the bill.

could get it for about $500 new.


----------



## The Tube Doctor

I recently installed a Gladen 120.4 into a Mitsubishi Evo VI.
HAT Clarus C61-2 for the front, with a Morel U10SC for the sub.
Alpine CDA-117 head unit.
Everything the customer wanted, with the ability to be heard 
over this beast of a car.
Mosconi amps are currently my shop's #1 choice.


----------



## bertholomey

I have become very interested in the Mosconi One Series amps and want to know more about them if some of you have personal experience with them.


----------



## antikryst

The Tube Doctor said:


> I recently installed a Gladen 120.4 into a Mitsubishi Evo VI.
> HAT Clarus C61-2 for the front, with a Morel U10SC for the sub.
> Alpine CDA-117 head unit.
> Everything the customer wanted, with the ability to be heard
> over this beast of a car.
> Mosconi amps are currently my shop's #1 choice.


Looks like found myself 1 amp to run what I have


----------



## regxjin

damn these amps look so sexy...

I'm so curious to see how they sound!


----------



## DAT

They sound really freakin' good, only thing i didn't like about the amp was the black plastic covers on top. Otherwise well built amp and sound.


I'm currently running all ARC SE's and love them but i might try these in a future install. 

I have a 200.2 sitting in the closet now.


----------



## Barnie

DAT said:


> They sound really freakin' good, only thing i didn't like about the amp was the black plastic covers on top. Otherwise well built amp and sound.
> 
> 
> I'm currently running all ARC SE's and love them but i might try these in a future install.
> 
> I have a 200.2 sitting in the closet now.


amps from now on will come with a soft finish on the plastics so its not shiny and it feels better, it takes away the platicness of them, i thought they would snap but ive not had one come back yet so must be stonger than they look

see images for what i mean


----------



## Studio Civic

How's it going Boys and Girls......I appreciate anyone putting me in the same sentence with Scott, Mark or Gary. Those guys are great. As far as the Musconi amps and there performance I can vouch for there durability and performance even in the most demanding everyday situation. My shop is down here in central Texas......Hot as hell. We have installed numerous AS series amps in cars that are driven everyday. No problems at all. As far as how they compare to other amps, I will simply say this, You can not go wrong with any of the amps you guys are discussing. I have the benefit of having an HR100, Steg Masterstroke Class A, Musconi Class A, Arc SE, and a Macitosh amp laying around to play with. I can attest that all these amps are absolutely amazing in there own way. Each design places its own spin on achieving the ultimate in sound quality. There are differences in each of these amps, and it might be considered a stretch putting the SE in the same boat with these other amps. But to be honest the SE amps I have used in installs were amazing (Thanks Fred)! The Musconi Class A for the money is absolutely stunning and sounds amazing. I have a pair here at the shop for our next build. They sounded better than my Aragon home amps on my Focal BE Towers at home. Anyways, back to building!


----------



## antikryst

Studio Civic said:


> How's it going Boys and Girls......I appreciate anyone putting me in the same sentence with Scott, Mark or Gary. Those guys are great. As far as the Musconi amps and there performance I can vouch for there durability and performance even in the most demanding everyday situation. My shop is down here in central Texas......Hot as hell. We have installed numerous AS series amps in cars that are driven everyday. No problems at all. As far as how they compare to other amps, I will simply say this, You can not go wrong with any of the amps you guys are discussing. I have the benefit of having an HR100, Steg Masterstroke Class A, Musconi Class A, Arc SE, and a Macitosh amp laying around to play with. I can attest that all these amps are absolutely amazing in there own way. Each design places its own spin on achieving the ultimate in sound quality. There are differences in each of these amps, and it might be considered a stretch putting the SE in the same boat with these other amps. But to be honest the SE amps I have used in installs were amazing (Thanks Fred)! The Musconi Class A for the money is absolutely stunning and sounds amazing. I have a pair here at the shop for our next build. They sounded better than my Aragon home amps on my Focal BE Towers at home. Anyways, back to building!


how does the "entry level" mosconi gladen one compare to the A 100.4? would the A class be a big step up from the gladen one or is the gladen one good enough. running V30s and 21v2 sub BTW.


----------



## Studio Civic

The Gladen Series is a step down from the AS series. As far as how it sounds compared to the AS series. The Gladen series sounds great, but without a doubt the AS series amps are a clear step up. The Class A is an amazing amp....please refer to my previous quote......It is definitely one of the best amps ever built.


----------



## NCQ45

I currently use an Audison LRx5.1k and after installing 2 AS100.4's in a friends GTR I'm ready to switch. I really like these amps.


----------



## bertholomey

That is cool, I went from an Audison 5.1k + a 2.4 to a 200.2 for the sub, and two 100.4's for the front stage. I am enjoying the dynamics and the sound quality of the Amps.


----------



## turbo5upra

bertholomey said:


> That is cool, I went from an Audison 5.1k + a 2.4 to a 200.2 for the sub, and two 100.4's for the front stage. I am enjoying the dynamics and the sound quality of the Amps.


coming up to MD so I can take a listen?


----------



## bertholomey

I really wish I could.........I really wish I could be at the Vinny this coming weekend, but......going to Miami today and Daytona Beach next week (work ), so my car audio traveling is being severely hampered.


----------



## subwoofery

Studio Civic said:


> How's it going Boys and Girls......I appreciate anyone putting me in the same sentence with Scott, Mark or Gary. Those guys are great. As far as the Musconi amps and there performance I can vouch for there durability and performance even in the most demanding everyday situation. My shop is down here in central Texas......Hot as hell. We have installed numerous AS series amps in cars that are driven everyday. No problems at all. As far as how they compare to other amps, I will simply say this, You can not go wrong with any of the amps you guys are discussing. I have the benefit of having an HR100, Steg Masterstroke Class A, Musconi Class A, Arc SE, and a Macitosh amp laying around to play with. I can attest that all these amps are absolutely amazing in there own way. Each design places its own spin on achieving the ultimate in sound quality. There are differences in each of these amps, and it might be considered a stretch putting the SE in the same boat with these other amps. But to be honest the SE amps I have used in installs were amazing (Thanks Fred)! The Musconi Class A for the money is absolutely stunning and sounds amazing. I have a pair here at the shop for our next build. They sounded better than my Aragon home amps on my Focal BE Towers at home. Anyways, back to building!


From what I've gathered, they made the Mosconi A Class more efficient than the MSK Class A - however, the sound is not as good as the MSK Class A but we're just splitting hair there. 
Considering the price of the new Mosconi A Class, it's the best bang for the buck when talking about high-end amps (DSL TA2, Brax X2, Focal FP Dual Monitor, Audison Thesis, Sinfoni La Prima, Ground Zero GZPA Reference, etc...). 

Mosconi A Class is €1300 MSRP
Steg MSK Class A used to be €1900 MSRP

One question please since you have access to the A Class, what is your point of view of it's midbass control capabilities? Compared to a bigger 2 channels for example (AS200.2 or AS300.2)? 
There's one guy in Europe that says that it controls the midbass better than a more powerful Class A/B amp. More dynamic capabilities perhaps? 

Kelvin


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

subwoofery said:


> I'm not taking sides or anything just stating facts.
> I have a few .pdf from a German magazine and I can show you specs of both the AS100.4 and the LRx4.5
> -------------------Mosconi --------- Audison
> 4 ohm: --------- 4x99 (43A) ---- 4x77 (39A)
> 2 ohm: -------- 4x149 (73A) --- 4x133 (78A)
> THD: --------- 0.18%/0.17% - 0.082%/0.101%
> S/N ratio: -------- 98dB ------------- 89dB
> Damping factor: - 478 -------------- 410
> Efficiency: -------- 75% ------------ 42.9%
> 
> Ability to bring out details, both have 40 out of 50.
> 
> The Mosconi really is a better amp being more efficient and having a lower noise floor but that's about it really - ohh yes, the Mosconi is €50 cheaper.
> 
> Kelvin



Do you know the efficiency number on the AS200.2 and the AS200.4


----------



## subwoofery

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Do you know the efficiency number on the AS200.2 and the AS200.4


From the same magazine, the AS200.2 is 51.7% efficient. 
Pasmag did test the AS200.4 and I think the efficiency was around 68%-69%. 

Kelvin


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Sweet. Thanks for the info. It is much appreciated. 

I'm upgrading my 2 class d amps to 1 or 2 mosconis. I'm making sure theres not going to b a huge load increase on the cars charging system. 

I'm deciding on the AS200.4 based on the efficiency numbers


----------



## SouthSyde

subwoofery said:


> From what I've gathered, they made the Mosconi A Class more efficient than the MSK Class A - however, the sound is not as good as the MSK Class A but we're just splitting hair there.
> Considering the price of the new Mosconi A Class, it's the best bang for the buck when talking about high-end amps (DSL TA2, Brax X2, Focal FP Dual Monitor, Audison Thesis, Sinfoni La Prima, Ground Zero GZPA Reference, etc...).
> 
> Mosconi A Class is €1300 MSRP
> Steg MSK Class A used to be €1900 MSRP
> 
> One question please since you have access to the A Class, what is your point of view of it's midbass control capabilities? Compared to a bigger 2 channels for example (AS200.2 or AS300.2)?
> There's one guy in Europe that says that it controls the midbass better than a more powerful Class A/B amp. More dynamic capabilities perhaps?
> 
> Kelvin


Hopefully I can get a Mosconi Class A soon to test against my Steg Classe A soon so I'll know once and for all.


----------



## malestrom

I currently had a Mosconi AS300.2 on my system running the front stage.It was tested and the results and some pictures:

*Maximum power output 20Hz-20KHz/12,5V*

4Ω Left/Right Channel = 2x335,7
2Ω Left/Right Channel = 2x638,1
4Ω L+R Channel Bridge = 1x1137

*Maximum power output 20Hz-20KHz/14V*

4Ω Left/Right Channel = 2x335,7
2Ω Left/Right Channel = 2x638,1
4Ω L+R Channel Bridge = 1x1137

Frequency response: 5Hz-150KHz (1watt/-3dB)
Signal to noise ratio: 110dB
Absolute maximum operation supply voltage range: 10-16Volt
Input impedance: 1KHz Stereo>11 Kohm,
Input sensitivity: 0,2 - 5V
High Pass: 20-175Hz
Low Pass: 50-300Hz
Subsonic filter: 20-175Hz
Fuses: 1x150A
Thermal cutoff Threshold:88 C +/-5C
Fan Controller Threshold: 55 C +/-5C
Dimensions: 59x20x5
Weight: 5,8 Kg


  
  
  
 

*Source*

I swapped the AS300.2 with an AS200.4 (a friend wanted it for his SUB,since the 4 ch couldn't handle that beast) The case is that due to the only music I hear (Symphonic metal,metalcore etc) and not listening on low levels,you have to know when to stop raising the volume up,since the acoustic levels are clear (personal opinion) ,even on high volume levels.

From reading a lot of topics I've come to the conclusion that most setups in here are for low listening levels and music with more classical instruments.This amp tends to give what it is fed,without compromising quality.

My personal opinion is that this amplifier is a beauty.No distortion at high levels and the more you throw at it,the more it wants.

Chris


----------



## simplicityinsound

just remember one thing  dont go by the european website's listing price in euros, after the fees and transporting them over here, we pay a a higher premium for these than the europeans...

i wish this wasnt the case but it is true...but i guess its only fair since in most other countries, they pay a whole lot more for made in the US goods than we do...like in china, foriegn cars are roughly 2x the cost of what they are here


----------



## subwoofery

SouthSyde said:


> Hopefully I can get a Mosconi Class A soon to test against my Steg Classe A soon so I'll know once and for all.


Can't wait to hear your comments  

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

SouthSyde said:


> Hopefully I can get a Mosconi Class A soon to test against my Steg Classe A soon so I'll know once and for all.


Just send me your STEG CLasse A, I'll do the test  Might even compare it to the SInfoni Classe A


----------



## SouthSyde

DAT said:


> Just send me your STEG CLasse A, I'll do the test  Might even compare it to the SInfoni Classe A


I have a sinfoni prestigio, and I preferred my Steg over it.


----------



## subwoofery

SouthSyde said:


> I have a sinfoni prestigio, and I preferred my Steg over it.


Ok... Now you got my attention... I'm all ears  

What can you tell me about those 2 amps? Differences? 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

SouthSyde said:


> I have a sinfoni prestigio, and I preferred my Steg over it.


Hmm your silly Southsyde , but i can respect that. 

Sell me your Prestigio... then...


----------



## feryfrt

Hello my friends. I had 2xHelix A2 Competition [email protected], in front I had Iridium 6.2 component & for rear I had Co-Line Audio-system 6x9 , today I buy Mosconi AS100.4 & install in my car , I LOVE THAT , My Sound is dynamic & Midbass is so better than of Helix now.my Vocal Sound is Clean & Low,Mid,High Frequency each other grow up. Mosconi give me 4x100 Watt but with Helix A2 I had 4x150 Helix class A ! but I exactly & definitely Like MOSCONI & My sound grow up.

Helix Just for Tweeter & Quality was good & prefer to Mosconi.just for Tweeter 
thanq for anything 

by the way , in past I had VRX 2.400 , but I dont like that, cause when I have in volume up , Audison Distortion for me. not Clean not Control in BASS & Trible...


----------



## Pimpnyou204

Speachless after that but i wish there was a Mosconi dealer/owner locally or something outside JL for the most part to go play around with.


----------



## avanti1960

why do i hear borat's voice when i read #128? or should i say "the dictator's?"
but seriously-
i just stumbled into a new store not far from me that had a nice display board featuring the Mosconi 200 watt 2-channel and 1000 watt mono block amps running focal speakers. 
with just the 2-channel amp playing, the sound was incredibly clean and loud. granted the store was a hard surfaced reflective echo chamber but loud and clean is still loud and clean- although I have always wondered if the 120 Volt line power source in an indoor setting helps the 12V amps to perform their best. 
Regardless, I immediately went home and looked up the specs and dimensions of the 4-channel model. 
Since there is no way to fit this amp in my vehicle without extensive modifications to my amp tray- I will have to remain satisfied with the sound of my (2) JL amps for now. Which ain't that bad after all.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Im absolutely loving my AS200.4. I currently have an AS100.2 on order.

These things are built remarkably well


----------



## simplicityinsound

Lovin the 2x Zero1s and 2xzero3s i recently installed.


----------



## subwoofery

simplicityinsound said:


> Lovin the 2x Zero1s and 2xzero3s i recently installed.


Need more infos on those. Especially having read the specs of the Zero 1 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Coppertone

I'm running an As100.4 and loving it more day by day.


----------



## simplicityinsound

subwoofery said:


> Need more infos on those. Especially having read the specs of the Zero 1
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


Well, i am not a tech geek so i wont get into the details, but basically think of an AS line amp, but with way more of everything...power, reserve, damping factor etc etc...basically the next level up and having listened to this car for a while, truly love it, open, smooth just more of what the AS line does...VERY powerful and effortless.

and the zero1 at 2ohms on hyperdrive for subs is no joke...somewhere well over 4k rms x 1 

specs: 

MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1

MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 3


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

How quickly does the amp heat up in overdrive?


----------



## DAT

simplicityinsound said:


> Well, i am not a tech geek so i wont get into the details, but basically think of an AS line amp, but with way more of everything...power, reserve, damping factor etc etc...basically the next level up and having listened to this car for a while, truly love it, open, smooth just more of what the AS line does...VERY powerful and effortless.
> 
> and the zero1 at 2ohms on hyperdrive for subs is no joke...somewhere well over 4k rms x 1
> 
> specs:
> 
> MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1
> 
> MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 3




I got 3 Mosconi ZERO 3's BNIB if anyone is interested.....


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Just curious. What's the retail on the zeros?


----------



## bamelanc

89grand said:


> Maybe it means it breaks down the music and then goes on to explain it to you in great detail.
> 
> Personally, I'd find that annoying. I just want to hear the music.


That's funny. :lol:


----------



## audiomind

DAT said:


> I got 3 Mosconi ZERO 3's BNIB if anyone is interested.....


Please PM me the best price shipped(07624) for one amp.


----------



## poker11788

soundquality said:


> I found a distributer in Itali that can sell me the amps. Only 2 amps in itali, Audison and mosconi right now. Steg went out of business since January of 2009 I was told. Most of the people that use to work for steg is now working for mosconi.


Sorry for the disappointment but mosconi is the only amp company that makes its stuff by hand in Italy Unfortunately all audison and hertz products (except thesis products) are now being produced in china. However their still charging "imported from italy"prices.


----------



## Scirocco

Hello,

I would like to buy the Mosconi AS100.4 amplifier and I have a question about it.

I'm not sure, which amplifier have a rising response from 90Hz and down, the mosconi AS100.4 or the audison LRx4.5?

Thank you in advance


----------



## poker11788

Are u buying used? I'm sure you can get a great deal on the LRx4.5. However I just bought a few audison products for my system. When choosing what I wanted I don't think the LRx4.5 was available on their product list. If your budget allows I would recommend the voce line crystal clear, huge sound and with the av bit in can go digtal. I hope this helps.


----------



## mercury02

I was friends with Steg / GT Trading was also dist in Italy for Dynaudio, Kicker and some other brands, he went BK he had 3 lines 
Audio systems, (entry Level) 
Steg (mid Level)
Steg Master Stroke (hi End)
he did build Boston Acoustic the GT was the owners initials in Italy since he was main engineer so all BA GT22 23 and so built in Italy when it went to GT 2300 he moved production to Indonesia factory because his factory was too busy also making for Ciare(Italy) and he was making for Dragster of Italy). When he went BK the German Dist had name already for Audio system with speakers and woofers so he bought it out with engineers and then started Mosconi and killed the Steg name. 
Audio systems amps are all built in S Korea speakers and subs built China
also they have Gladden speakers made in Germany
Mosconi built in Italy
Now one of the engineers that did not leave with Mosconi has re opened up Steg in Italy
but I have heard mixed reviews saying amps are not built in Italy as advertised but overseas but amps say made in Italy


----------



## poker11788

I'm not personaly familiar with Dynaudio or Steg. Kicker never had much interest in. I thought the gentlemen was asking about audison and mosconi. I would love to try a mosconi system. However I was already committed to voce. Kinda disappointed that the voce was made in china not Italy. When these amps were kicking at their peak it was unbelievable sounding very smooth and tight.


----------



## Guest

poker11788 said:


> Sorry for the disappointment but mosconi is the only amp company that makes its stuff by hand in Italy Unfortunately all audison and hertz products (except thesis products) are now being produced in china. However their still charging "imported from italy"prices.


Sinfoni still hand makes amplifiers in Italy... They have been doing it that way since the company began. The Tempo and La Prima lines are hand made and stocked items. The Desiderio is hand made to each customers order.


----------



## gckless

How does Mosconi (say, the AS line: AS 200.4 – Mosconi America) differ from the Gladen amps (say, the XL line: http://mosconi-america.com/portfolio/gladen-xl-250c4/)? Or are they just different lines in the same company?


----------

